# Outboard Tool rest?



## Jeff4woodturning (Feb 1, 2009)

Any fellow turners out there have any plans or pics of your free standing outboard tool rest. right now I leaning towards David Marks tool rest but can not find any specifics on it, just what i see in his videos. any help or ideas would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Personally I don't like free standing tool rests. At least not in the full "free standing" idea. They vibrate excessively and can be pulled into the turning or at least bounce back and forth. I made one out of a truck tire rim and steel pipe. It doesn't work worth a darn. I'm going to fill it with concrete and that may help a little. It did get me through the project that I built it for but it was hard work and a catch was really likely because the tool isn't supported well enough.
I much prefer the floor standing version that is attached to the lathe like Vicmarc does. Check out their website.
http://www.vicmarc.com/default.asp?contentID=545


----------

